# TV2 Remote on 722K not working



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi All,

I have a 722K running in dual mode with TV2 in an upstairs bedroom. Have had the unit for a little over 2 years, no problems until now. The TV2 remote has begun to behave badly. The power buttons work to turn the TV on and off, and to control the receiver on and off (it will work to turn off and on the TV2 blue button on the 722k).

However, the guide button, channel change, number pad, has basically stopped working. Once out of about evey 20 button pushes it responds but that's it. Batteries are new, verified proper channel on the TV, verified that the SAT button in the upper left corner of the remote is active and illuminates whenever a button is pressed.

Once I do manage to get in on an active channel the picture is fine and signal is strong.

Not sure if the remote has gone bad or if there a suggestions to try. Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gbeenie (May 3, 2012)

See if it acts differently with TV1 turned on.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Check that the UHF antenna on the reciever is standing up. It sounds like you might have a signal strength problem between the remote and the box.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Perhaps the contacts on the rubber pad under the buttons need to be cleaned, or just replace the remote for $19.99 from Dish.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

First post in this thread is like over 6 months old lol.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> First post in this thread is like over 6 months old lol.


:lol: Just noticed it. Hope s/he solved their problem.


----------

